# Rust Treatment...?



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Can someone recommend me a rust treatment. I've had the front end off the evo for respraying and round this.... The rest of the car is top notch but want to nip this in the bud before it goes any further?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Kurerust blue bottle get it in halfrauds but better to attack that with a decoke brush in a drill first (get them in halfrauds too) then get some zinc primer on there and get a top coat on it asap as the primer will be porus


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Have a look at http://www.bilthamber.com first class products imo


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would look at the Bilt Hamber range


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

if you were closer to me i would say run the car over to me and ill blast all that rust off with ali oxide and then use FE123 on it. (take an hour tops)

have a look on rust.co.uk
i swear on their fe123 and the epoxy mastic 121. its seriously good stuff! (even if its mega bucks)

assuming you have an angle grinder or drill get a twisted knot wire wheel and de-paint and de scale it all. paint a very thin layer of fe-123 on the bits that were going rusty (it will dry within an hour) then paint the entire area you wheeled off with epoxy mastic


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I've got a grinder and a knot cup brush. I've looked at the bilt hamber detox gel and that's on my shopping list but waiting for a few other items to come into stock before I order so may just go the off the shelf stuff at halfords and get them to mix up some paint at the same time. 

Is zink primer a must? I've got some 1k acid etch primer if that will do and then use a normal primer and paint once treated the rust?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Zinc as far as im aware will react chemicly with the rust abd neutralize it but im not sure try asking in the paint section someone there will jump right in.
As for the cup brush i would say go more with these they will get you in tighter
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Silverlin...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item5d35a5e728
Or similar you can get them in poundland use them in a drill.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

For me ive used a lot of rust remedy products and none worked as well, made things simple and as long lasting as the primer i now use.

Jotun 87 is a 2k epoxy made for moderate surface rust that sea boats use for protection where sandblasting isn't possible. Its surface tolerant and seals the remaining little bits of rust away from the air and water. I use it on clean bare steel as much as possible though, cleaner the better no matter which primer/product you use. Ive not had the best results from rust converters, sensitive stuff.

This stuff is the doggs doolies for rust/corrosion protection, read carefully http://www.jotun.com/Jotun/Paints/20020020.nsf/wvwProductDatabase/8B7ADD42CF64641DC1256A6B0043EE55/$file/TDS%20-%20Jotamastic%2087%20-%20English%20(uk)%20-%20Issued.21.12.2011.pdf

All the best.


----------



## Aargee (Oct 5, 2012)

One of THE BEST product I've come across - http://www.collinite.com/automotive-wax/insulator-wax/


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Aargee said:


> One of THE BEST product I've come across - http://www.collinite.com/automotive-wax/insulator-wax/


Thats a USA product, cheaper to buy it over here if available ?


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

AllenF said:


> Zinc as far as im aware will react chemicly with the rust abd neutralize it but im not sure try asking in the paint section someone there will jump right in.
> As for the cup brush i would say go more with these they will get you in tighter
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Silverlin...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item5d35a5e728
> Or similar you can get them in poundland use them in a drill.


I have something like that too.

I'll have ago at it over the weekend. Thanks for all your help people. :wave:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Have a look at the Deox pictures http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=57228&page=3


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

lowejackson said:


> Have a look at the Deox pictures http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=57228&page=3


It looks the business :thumb:

These are 2 products that are currently on my shopping list but whats stopping me is there are 1 or 2 items also on the list that are out of stock at the moment.

Not sure if to give something off the shelf ago just to get the job done so I can put the front end back on the car.... :wall:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Quite a few places sell the BH rust products including Elite, Shinearama etc. The BH stuff is really impressive but I can understand the desire to get the car put back together


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

I used Kbs stuff on my Evo


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I went and got some Krust today. I rubbed the surface down with a wire brush to start with and revealed some nice fresh metal underneath. Just think it was a bit of surface rust. I treated it anyways to make sure.

Should I use an Acid etch primer or will a normal primer be ok?


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Acid etch on all exposed bare metal followed by a couple of coats of primer filler if doing by aerosol. If your paint by spray gun, i would use an epoxy primer.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Most epoxy primers can be applied using roller or brush.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Well as the area is hidden from view by the HUGE intercooler and impossible to see once the bumper is on, I done a real bodge job on it today....

Used a 1k acid etch and as Halfords can match and mix in aerosols I had to brush it on over the acid etch. Real Pikey job, but its not bothering me as no one will ever know its there now the bumper and cooler are back in place. Its my weekend/track car so no need to be perfect.

Thanks for your help though people. :thumb:


----------

